# Almera - Turbo



## max2005b (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey!

I own a Nissan Almera 1.8 Perfect (2001).
Anyway, I want to install turbo in it, really doesnt matter which, as long as you can hear that great sound! :thumbup: 

Can somebody write down exectly what I need to replace in my car to install a turbo? I would buy everything from eBay so if you can please show me some links to turbos I can install in my car.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't buy everything from ebay to turbo that car.

www.mdhall.com click on turbo kits.

I have a customer in the UK with your same car and engine.


----------

